# Where Elders Sit During Worship



## larryjf (Dec 22, 2006)

Should the Elders of a church sit in the pews during the worship service or behind the pastor and pulpit?


----------



## bookslover (Dec 22, 2006)

larryjf said:


> Should the Elders of a church sit in the pews during the worship service or behind the pastor and pulpit?



Since the Bible is silent on the question, I'd say it makes no difference where they sit.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 22, 2006)

bookslover said:


> Since the Bible is silent on the question, I'd say it makes no difference where they sit.



 What he said.


----------



## Archlute (Dec 22, 2006)

Unless they are taking a part of the order of worship they need to be seated with the congregation. Just sitting up there for all to see without a purpose would be both a curiosity and a distraction. Also, if they were sitting behind the minister during the sermon there could develop the temptation for them to think that they were somehow above (or behind, for that matter) the message being proclaimed and applied; the sermon should humble and edify the elders of a congregation just as much as any other member, and in some cases even more so. 

Our elders sit in the congregation with their families, and in no particular place. The only time that they sit together at all is before distributing the Lord's supper. This takes place for a brief period just towards the end of the service.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 22, 2006)

Archlute said:


> Unless they are taking a part of the order of worship they need to be seated with the congregation. Just sitting up there for all to see without a purpose would be both a curiosity and a distraction. Also, if they were sitting behind the minister during the sermon there could develop the temptation for them to think that they were somehow above (or behind, for that matter) the message being proclaimed and applied; the sermon should humble and edify the elders of a congregation just as much as any other member, and in some cases even more so.
> 
> Our elders sit in the congregation with their families, and in no particular place. The only time that they sit together at all is before distributing the Lord's supper. This takes place for a brief period just towards the end of the service.




You make some good points.


----------



## bookslover (Dec 23, 2006)

Archlute said:


> Unless they are taking a part of the order of worship they need to be seated with the congregation. Just sitting up there for all to see without a purpose would be both a curiosity and a distraction. Also, if they were sitting behind the minister during the sermon there could develop the temptation for them to think that they were somehow above (or behind, for that matter) the message being proclaimed and applied; the sermon should humble and edify the elders of a congregation just as much as any other member, and in some cases even more so.
> 
> Our elders sit in the congregation with their families, and in no particular place. The only time that they sit together at all is before distributing the Lord's supper. This takes place for a brief period just towards the end of the service.




Not to mention that, if they sit behind him, they might start throwing spit wads at him, especially if they don't like the sermon! KIDDING!


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 23, 2006)

Archlute said:


> Our elders sit in the congregation with their families.



in my opinion, this is where they belong. The practice of putting elders up as some jury as used to be done in many reformed churches just doesnt' seem to be warranted by any argument I've ever heard.


----------



## Swampguy (Dec 23, 2006)

Should sit with congregation.


----------



## larryjf (Dec 23, 2006)

> The practice of putting elders up as some jury as used to be done in many reformed churches just doesnt' seem to be warranted by any argument I've ever heard.


Didn't Calvin have that type of setup for worship service? I think the Elders would sit behind and when the sermon was over they would shake the pastors hand if they thought his sermon was doctrinally sound, but would not shake his hand if they felt it was not.


----------



## JOwen (Dec 23, 2006)

larryjf said:


> Didn't Calvin have that type of setup for worship service? I think the Elders would sit behind and when the sermon was over they would shake the pastors hand if they thought his sermon was doctrinally sound, but would not shake his hand if they felt it was not.




Imagine being the elder to NOT shake Calvin's hand!


----------



## BJClark (Dec 23, 2006)

> Our elders sit in the congregation with their families, and in no particular place. The only time that they sit together at all is before distributing the Lord's supper. This takes place for a brief period just towards the end of the service.



This is what ours do as well...

When one of our associate pastors is preaching our Senior Pastor sits with his family as well, about the only time one of them sits behind the pulpit is if they are going to get up and speak/pray before the sermon. However, when they are done they go back and sit with their families.


----------



## raekwon (Feb 23, 2007)

The tradition of elders (and/or deacons) sitting behind the pulpit during worship has long been practiced in the baptist/pentecostal African-American stream of the Church, for some reason or another. I never really understood it when I visited my grandma's church when I was younger.

I suppose it could be advantageous, in that it visually tells visitors (or even members) who the spiritually mature are in the congregation and therefore, who to go to for counsel. Otherwise, it seems unwarranted.


----------



## Theoretical (Feb 23, 2007)

JOwen said:


> Imagine being the elder to NOT shake Calvin's hand!


Hey, he probably had some bad sermons sometime? He was human after all Still, that would be an impressive and good statement for an elder to make, especially if it was warranted.


----------



## Davidius (Feb 23, 2007)

I concur with those who have said that elders should sit with the congregation. However, our ruling elder does sit at the front of the congregation. I have never asked so I don't know if this is just where he chose to sit or if it's to make him closer to the front so he can be there to help with the passing out of the communion elements, etc.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Feb 23, 2007)

Matthew 23:6b springs to mind - as a warning!


----------



## Romans922 (Feb 23, 2007)

bookslover said:


> Since the Bible is silent on the question, I'd say it makes no difference where they sit.



 However, if I had a say, I would have them spread out throughout the congregation, just in case something crazy happened.


----------

